# Lady Lookin' For RP Partners!



## Corrupted.Stars (Feb 25, 2019)

I have a hard time finding roleplay partners, and I miss it dearly, so I figure this is worth a shot ^^;

I'm a lady who's interested in other ladies, but also men, or just about anyone! I mean this in a friendly sense, and I'm down to RP with just about everyone. ERP wise, I'm fine with any gender! Just know I can't dom for the life of me, hahaa.

I'm down for most types and genres of roleplay, and I'm really looking for longer term character, world, and story building! I absolutely love development as things go on for characters and relationships.
I'm fine with lewd stuff happening in a roleplay, but only if there's story on top of it! I get bored if the entire session is _only_ dirty stuff.

I have some limits on kinks, but I'm open to most stuff. All you have to do is ask.
I will only ERP with people who are 18+.

My replies vary from a paragraph up to 3 paragraphs, and I do my best to match my partner's lengths! I'm very much not a one-liner type.

CorruptedStars on Toyhouse
My TH has a good majority of my own characters at least listed, but I'm still working on uploading everyone's art as I've just recently decided to set it up for all of my kids. No one's really off limits, just some aren't available for NSFW. Most are flexible to be put into different worlds, and most have stuff pre-written about them.
If you're interested, my DMs are open over on my FA! If you want to ask to see a better pic or know more about a character/characters, I'm more than happy to provide!

I much prefer discord to FA note system, but I also have a few other means of contacts! Feel free to ask.
New to the forums, so sorry if I'm a bit slow to reply to anyone!


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh I am interested in this.


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Feb 25, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> Oh I am interested in this.


Do you have Discord? ^^


----------



## TheFurryGM (Feb 26, 2019)

Yo, I'm just now popping in to look for some new RP partnere as well! I'm more than down for writing 1-3 paragraph responses if your down!


----------



## TheFurryGM (Feb 26, 2019)

My discord is glitchedgryphon#1995 btw


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Feb 26, 2019)

TheFurryGM said:


> My discord is glitchedgryphon#1995 btw


Hey hun! I tried to add you and it didn't work ;;

Edit: Nevermind, I think I added you! Just capitalized the G's


----------



## TheFurryGM (Feb 26, 2019)

Corrupted.Stars said:


> Hey hun! I tried to add you and it didn't work ;;


Oh sorry! Try GlitchedGryphon#1995, I didn't realize discord was case sensitive like that


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Feb 26, 2019)

TheFurryGM said:


> Oh sorry! Try GlitchedGryphon#1995, I didn't realize discord was case sensitive like that


No worries! I sent the request!
Will be from Hoshimio!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 26, 2019)

Indeed I am interested! Of course through the discord... and be prepared for rather. So to say... a musket and byonet type of rp


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Feb 26, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Indeed I am interested! Of course through the discord... and be prepared for rather. So to say... a musket and byonet type of rp


Sounds interesting! Drop or message your discord and I’ll add you ^^


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 26, 2019)

Corrupted.Stars said:


> Do you have Discord? ^^


Yes I do 
DevoTheDuck #4622


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Feb 26, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> Yes I do
> DevoTheDuck #4622


Request sent!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Feb 28, 2019)

Hmmmm.

It all depends on how kinked the chain will be, because if it’s like this:






Then count me out, chief.


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Feb 28, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> It all depends on how kinked the chain will be, because if it’s like this:
> 
> Then count me out, chief.


Can’t say I get what you mean.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Feb 28, 2019)

Corrupted.Stars said:


> Can’t say I get what you mean.


Assuming the pic of the kinked chain worked the way it should have, it basically meant that I’m quite the vanilla Rathy-los


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Feb 28, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Assuming the pic of the kinked chain worked the way it should have, it basically meant that I’m quite the vanilla Rathy-los


Hey vanilla’s fine too if you can make it interesting lol. Neversaid it had to be kink heavy stuff. I’m also fine if you didn’t wanna include ERP at all! I’m just here for some good story writing ^^


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 1, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Assuming the pic of the kinked chain worked the way it should have, it basically meant that I’m quite the vanilla Rathy-los


Oh my g- I only just realised after all this time what your profile pic is...

*Fires the flash pod* >:|

On topic for OP though seeing as I'm here?: I'm up for pretty much anything. We'd have to discuss though as I have come here with no ideas for an RP off the top of my head.


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Mar 1, 2019)

Balskarr said:


> Oh my g- I only just realised after all this time what your profile pic is...
> 
> *Fires the flash pod* >:|
> 
> On topic for OP though seeing as I'm here?: I'm up for pretty much anything. We'd have to discuss though as I have come here with no ideas for an RP off the top of my head.


Is my profile pic bad??? Just a piece of art I commissioned from an artist I enjoy.

But anyway if you wanted to move this discussion to discord, let me know your name to add you


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 1, 2019)

Corrupted.Stars said:


> Is my profile pic bad??? Just a piece of art I commissioned from an artist I enjoy.
> 
> But anyway if you wanted to move this discussion to discord, let me know your name to add you


Nothing at all to worry about, your profile pic is fine. My comment was more directed at Azrion/Zhalo. (Nothing against them either, just an avid Monster Hunter player who's slapping themselves for not realising they were a Rathalos despite having seen them around the forums many a time.)

Again to get back on track; I'm easy enough to find on Discord.

Balskarr#3648


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Mar 2, 2019)

Balskarr said:


> Nothing at all to worry about, your profile pic is fine. My comment was more directed at Azrion/Zhalo. (Nothing against them either, just an avid Monster Hunter player who's slapping themselves for not realising they were a Rathalos despite having seen them around the forums many a time.)
> 
> Again to get back on track; I'm easy enough to find on Discord.
> 
> Balskarr#3648


Haha! Jokes on you buddy, I always wear a pair of stylish sunglasses specifically for this occasion! That and it’s just plain rude to Flash a Mr. Rathy-los that isn’t actively attacking ya


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Mar 5, 2019)

Balskarr said:


> Nothing at all to worry about, your profile pic is fine. My comment was more directed at Azrion/Zhalo. (Nothing against them either, just an avid Monster Hunter player who's slapping themselves for not realising they were a Rathalos despite having seen them around the forums many a time.)
> 
> Again to get back on track; I'm easy enough to find on Discord.
> 
> Balskarr#3648


Sent a friend request btw


----------



## Alex_Fox24 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey, I'm wanting to try out a roleplay with you too if you're free to do so, I have my own fursona I can post in Discord called Alex.

Here's my Discord: Pounders24#1078

I can't wait to hear from you in there when you're able to reply. <3


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Mar 7, 2019)

Alex_Fox24 said:


> Hey, I'm wanting to try out a roleplay with you too if you're free to do so, I have my own fursona I can post in Discord called Alex.
> 
> Here's my Discord: Pounders24#1078
> 
> I can't wait to hear from you in there when you're able to reply. <3


Hey hey, I added you!


----------



## max-sutari (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi, I'm always up for a good story based roleplay. Have a look at my characters and send me a note on FA of whom you'd like me to use. And I'll give you my discord username after. 
Userpage of max-sutari -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Thank you :3


----------



## Awesome_MAN79 (Mar 11, 2019)

Corrupted.Stars said:


> I have a hard time finding roleplay partners, and I miss it dearly, so I figure this is worth a shot ^^;
> 
> I'm a lady who's interested in other ladies, but also men, or just about anyone! I mean this in a friendly sense, and I'm down to RP with just about everyone. ERP wise, I'm fine with any gender! Just know I can't dom for the life of me, hahaa.
> 
> ...



I've never RP'd before but I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Kade ZKing (Mar 12, 2019)

I interest if still open


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Mar 13, 2019)

max-sutari said:


> Hi, I'm always up for a good story based roleplay. Have a look at my characters and send me a note on FA of whom you'd like me to use. And I'll give you my discord username after.
> Userpage of max-sutari -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Thank you :3


Would you mind sending me a message or something with your discord? I prefer not to use FA’s note system ^^


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Mar 13, 2019)

Awesome_MAN79 said:


> I've never RP'd before but I'm definitely interested!


Feel free to comment or message with your discord tag!


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Mar 13, 2019)

Kade ZKing said:


> I interest if still open


Indeed it is!


----------



## Kade ZKing (Mar 13, 2019)

Corrupted.Stars said:


> Indeed it is!


I'm on Discord The-Z-King#7581, What is your?


----------



## Awesome_MAN79 (Mar 13, 2019)

Corrupted.Stars said:


> Would you mind sending me a message or something with your discord? I prefer not to use FA’s note system ^^





Corrupted.Stars said:


> Feel free to comment or message with your discord tag!





Corrupted.Stars said:


> Feel free to comment or message with your discord tag!



Okay awesome! My discord is Awesome_MAN79#5828 I really look forward to it thank you!


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Mar 14, 2019)

Kade ZKing said:


> I'm on Discord The-Z-King#7581, What is your?


Added you!
Will be from Hoshimio ^^


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Mar 14, 2019)

Awesome_MAN79 said:


> Okay awesome! My discord is Awesome_MAN79#5828 I really look forward to it thank you!


Oh my, it looks like using mobile sent multiple replies. I apologize!
I added you!
Will be from Hoshimio ^^


----------



## Kade ZKing (Mar 14, 2019)

Corrupted.Stars said:


> Added you!
> Will be from Hoshimio ^^


Thnaks


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 21, 2019)

Hello! Interested in RP? I have Discord


----------



## Corrupted.Stars (Mar 21, 2019)

Grimm Hund said:


> Hello! Interested in RP? I have Discord


Feel free to leave your discord name in a comment or message me with it and I’ll add ya!


----------



## Taurokhub (Mar 21, 2019)

I would love to RP sometime
Taurokhun/Ace#4842


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 21, 2019)

Corrupted.Stars said:


> Feel free to leave your discord name in a comment or message me with it and I’ll add ya!


M2the2ndpower#3659


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 22, 2019)

I might be interested. I only have telegram, though.


----------



## Paix (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello stars, I'd love to RP with you
My discord is Gorkmin#8642
Thank you for you time


----------

